# Argëtim & zbavitje > Lojra dhe rebuse >  Sfide per amatoret e enigmave!

## WaRrIoR

http://www.icap.altervista.org

Eshte nje faqje italiane dhe eshte si tip sfide qe i behet amatoreve te kesaje fushe.E gjithe loja konsiston ne zgjidhjen e enigmave qe jepen nga kjo faqe per te kalurar nivelet...
Ne fillim mund tju duket e thjeshte por nivelet vijne gjithnje e duke u bere me te veshtira...
Une sot fillova te luaj dhe kam arritur deri ne nivelin e 13°.
Enigmat jane mjaft interesante dhe terheqese  :buzeqeshje:  hidhini nje sy!!!

PS:Njohja e gjuhes italiane eshte e domosdoshme!

----------


## TiLoNcE

po per ne qe dim Cobance si i bohet :P

----------


## ||xXx||

hahahahahaah Lonce ty do tgjej i dhi lali jot qe te boj ne i quiz  :perqeshje:

----------

